# Diawa sl30sh



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Used Diawa sl30sh with new sufix titanium 17lb line. Typical wear and tear but smooth working condition.comes. has rod clamp as well. $65 located in norfolk,va.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Price obo .


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

I'll take it, pm coming for pick-up arrangements


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sold!!!


----------

